# The rescue(?) of another dog...HELP!!



## piratehobo (Mar 11, 2010)

I have always loved animals. That is why I was vegan for so long but am now only a fregan/vegetarian (money). My dream has been always to buy a huuuuge ranch/farmland and rescue all the dogs that have been abused, are 'ugly'; the ones no one wants. At present I'm kinda squatting/ have nowhere to go. At my most recent squat I noticed the dog next door trying to chew through the chicken wire/fencing that seperated her from our yard. I found this odd/creepy/sad. I could often here the guy next door yelling at his step kids in obscene language to the max... The most recent was: "Run!! I don't wanna see your fucking feet stop!!" Then muttered "fucking assholes..." He is constantly yelling at his wife, kids, pets, etc. He was always cool with us squatting there which made things strange/awkward. We recently had to leave our cozy yet loud squat (which is why a friend put us in a hotel for now) and if you saw and heard what I did that this poor cute little dog went through, maybe you'd understand. As we were moving out she made her way into our yard, as was common since i have my own little jack russel/chihuaha mix which she'd often timidly play with. Once the neighbors noticed she was gone and started yelling for her to "Get the fuck back here!!" she ran into our squat and hid in a closet, shaking. This sealed the deal for me. She was incredibley anxious all the time, wouldn't let you hold her without yelping as if she were in pain and ran from toys I'd throw to her as if she thought I was trying to hit her. She jumped in my friends' car and despite his protests, took her with us. She has gotten better with her anxiety over the course of only 2 days!!! I can't say they abused her for sure, though I'm quite positive she was neglected. The attention I give her makes her feel quite loved and the anxiety is getting better. I'm not sure what more I can do for her, as I haven't a place to stay... This has been on my mind and I just wanted to share it with you guys. I hope I've done the right thing. Any suggestions are welcome. Oh, by the way, heh, my neutered li'l dog tries to mount her quite often but can't reach, lol. He often ends up humpig her knee or something. I find this odd as he has never EVER tried to hump anydog or anything....hrrrmmm.... :sos:


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 12, 2010)

aww even your dog is trying to make it feel loved


----------



## piratehobo (Mar 13, 2010)

yea, im gonna keep her fer sure. She's an awesome dog...shes so happy to be getting so much attention. took her to the park today, probably the first time in her life...she was overwhelmed. gotta get her spayed tomorrow er so. and yes, my other dog, jack, is showing her too much freaking love!!!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a very admirable thing you've done. I've been in similar situations myself, unfortunately my pup isn't the friendliest towards other dogs, so I couldn't rescue them myself.


----------

